# Shih Tzu owners..



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

what are they really like??
still working on my short list and they seem like they would get on with my current little pack and the cats but it would be nice to hear from owners too. Also I cant work out the exercise requirements for them. All the research Ive looked at goes on about how they just need a 10 minute potter up the road and a play in the garden. I was more interested to find out if they could do a 5 mile walk in moderate weather...


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

If you get a shih tzu from a reputable breeder, no hip or spinal problems, they should be able to build up their fitness to whatever you want it to be. They're no springers or BC's but they're quite good at adjusting themselves to your exercise regime - my Oscar is just as happy in the house after a 10 minute potter about to do his business as he is after spending 2 hours out romping with his mates - granted he has hip dysplasia and luxating patella, meaning if he really overdoes it, he will get sore.
They're very funny, lovely little dogs, I personally think they're great  They're good with any animals they're brought up with, Oz is great with my rats, no prey drive whatsoever. He will chase squirrels and rats in the park though, but I doubt it's to kill, I think he wants to press his nose against them and have a good ol' sniff


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The owners of one of my dogs brothers has one and she loves Dobermann sized walks


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Sophie is half shih tzu and half maltese.
Weve gone on long walks, hikes, and Sophie even goes in for a dip swimming with all four paws.


She loves playing ball and getting into everything. Potty training has been easy.

The only thing that seems to constant with other shih tzu owners and the vet is that they can be picky eaters and Sophie is definitively a picky eater and we have free fed her for a few months already and it seems to be working for her


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> The only thing that seems to constant with other shih tzu owners and the vet is that they can be picky eaters and Sophie is definitively a picky eater and we have free fed her for a few months already and it seems to be working for her


Heheh - Oscar was a picky eater til we got him on raw. Now his bowl barely has to touch the floor and it's empty!
Previously he'd starve himself for days on end, just pick at bits of his food and completely leave it when it dried out, it was such a waste, no such thing now, not a scrap gets wasted


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

My Shih Tzu Pixie is just a joy and even the rest of my family who are big dog people love her as she's such a character! She will happily walk for miles, or 20 mins! We went on tbe Sputh east dog meet organised by babycham and she had a whale of a time - even managed a dip in tbe lake! Was easy to house train, is well behaved and does well on WW wet trays!! Not that interested in other dogs, but will play, but loves people! Only downside is that she is not great and being on her own. Don't see signs of anxiety I just know she is happiest with someone with her, so she goes to daycare when I work more than 4 hours! 
I am biased but I would highly recommend the breed!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Couldnt afford to be a picky eater in my house, my other 3 are complete pigs!!LOL
They do sound like pretty nice dogs for someone like me (who likes cuddly, undemanding type dogs). As long as a dog could walk for up to 1.5hrs that suits me fine, any further and one of my Chihuahua's starts to mope and whinge anyway.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Well if you had them from a pup and built them up to that kind of walking distance, they could do it easily 

Only thing I will say is, they are stubborn gits! But I wouldn't have my Oz any other way


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Argent said:


> Heheh - Oscar was a picky eater til we got him on raw. Now his bowl barely has to touch the floor and it's empty!
> Previously he'd starve himself for days on end, just pick at bits of his food and completely leave it when it dried out, it was such a waste, no such thing now, not a scrap gets wasted


Yeh Sophie would only eat a bit, more if you hand feed her but that was it and she started throwing up bile so we just left her food down all the time and shes been fine.

Im not sure how shed do with raw :001_huh: itd be interesting but even with people food you could put a plate of toast with peanut butter and shed leave it, you put down pasta shed might nick some.

Ive tried wet food no luck and dry seems to work better.

Wierd creatures eh


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> Yeh Sophie would only eat a bit, more if you hand feed her but that was it and she started throwing up bile so we just left her food down all the time and shes been fine.
> 
> Im not sure how shed do with raw :001_huh: itd be interesting but even with people food you could put a plate of toast with peanut butter and shed leave it, you put down pasta shed might nick some.
> 
> ...


They are indeed weird little creatures 

Oscar's bile thing has been non existant since he's been on raw :thumbup:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

daisy's a terrorist


----------



## redron (May 2, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good dry food for me my little shi tzu has anal gland problems and is needing at least monthly vet visit to be relieved, but with no sign of an ending in sight, any advice would be appreciated, I'm new on, so probably posting in the wrong place


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You need a grain free kibble maybe something like this may help

https://www.vetknowhow.co.uk/pet-sh...MIwJ-7odbm2gIViJPtCh3BBwgIEAQYAiABEgLsJ_D_BwE


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You need a grain free kibble maybe something like this may help

https://www.vetknowhow.co.uk/pet-sh...MIwJ-7odbm2gIViJPtCh3BBwgIEAQYAiABEgLsJ_D_BwE

*As this is an old thread it might be an idea to start a new one of your own on Dog Health*


----------



## redron (May 2, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------

